# APR 2.5T Throttle Body Inlet System



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Details: APR MS100198 APR Throttle Body Inlet System - 2.5T EA855 EVO
Details: APR MS100198 APR Throttle Body Inlet System - 2.5T EA855 EVO
Details: APR MS100198 APR Throttle Body Inlet System - 2.5T EA855 EVO

The APR Throttle Body Inlet System is a comprehensive upgrade to the factory charge pipe system from the intercooler outlet to the throttle body. We replace all components and provide a new, larger, free flowing system that flows roughly 34% more than stock! This was achieved by increasing the cross sectional area of the system and by reducing the tight radius bend directly in front of the throttle body.



Our system does away with two potential boost leak points thanks to our single cast design. We've upgraded the factory rubber IC outlet hose to a multi-ply wire-reinforced silicone design with strong t-bolt clamps that resist boost leaks better than their stock counterparts. Our new billet TB to manifold adapter provides a convenient boost and vacuum reference point which can be used for a gauge, or anything else in that suits your build. Lastly the system comes complete with new throttle body and intake manifold gaskets, which are common problematic leak point many never know to address.

This comprehensive system is much larger than stock thanks to the sweeping design of the cast inlet pipe, and oversized silicone hose. However, despite being dramatically larger than stock, the complete system is a negligible 2.4 lbs over stock! Simply put, the APR system is a complete upgrade from start to finish, flows better than stock and our competition, and is the only throttle body inlet system you'll ever need!



*Features:*

Flows 34% more than stock
Full system from intercooler to throttle body
Full length oversized cast aluminum throttle body pipe with sweeping transitions
Eliminates 2 boost leak points
Multi-ply wire-reinforced fluorosilicone-lined IC outlet hose with EZ-flow stepped lips
Oversized setup starting at the intercooler outlet hose at approximately 72mm vs 64mm
Billet aluminum throttle body adapter with boost and vacuum reference point
High strength t-bolt clamps
New intake manifold gasket, throttle body gaskets, o-rings, and one time use bolts
CNC-bent and laser cut mounting bracket
Silicone DV reroute hose
Full instructions and APR support included
Compatible with 2019+ vehicles with optional adapter



Details: APR MS100198 APR Throttle Body Inlet System - 2.5T EA855 EVO
Details: APR MS100198 APR Throttle Body Inlet System - 2.5T EA855 EVO
Details: APR MS100198 APR Throttle Body Inlet System - 2.5T EA855 EVO

*Price*
MS100198 $699.95 - TB Inlet System
MS100198-A $19.95 - 2019+ Adapter


----------

